
Should you go to SXSW? - aditya
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/03/22/the-magic-midnight-mind-meld/
======
frederickcook
Best summary of bubble/non-bubble debate I've read yet:

“Maybe,” says Naval, “Certainly valuations are creepy up quickly in all stages
of deals. On the other hand, 10 years ago when we all felt like this last time
the total market size for any company was at maximum 100 million potential
users. Now we’re in the billions of users. Facebook connections alone bring
500 million, Twitter 200 million. 10 years ago we only connected for brief
periods of time when we were at our PCs. Now we’re connected to apps all the
time, everywhere we go. So maybe there’s a bubble. It’s hard to say. But we’re
also looking at unprecedented opportunity.”

